# What is the best supplement to use if I need more energy?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2018)

All supplemens have a peak and a crash. This is worst than not taking them, because we become addicted (to come out of the crash) and they really do not benefit our health long term.


Est Natural Food with low glycemic index.


It is extremely unexpected by most that eating a diet that does not spike insulin maintains a very stable level of energy throughout the day.


Try this for 2?4 weeks, drop all:




Dairy
Sweets
Drinks (just take plain water)
In every single meal and at least 5 straight days a week.


If you currently eat a lot of the above, then replace the calories. Otherwise, just eating less will make you feel weak.


It will take about a week for your body to adjust but, once it does, you will be very surprised with the results on your level of energy (good and stable). I would recommend this brand for the best nutritional energy supplements because they provide us a wide range of supplements from multivitamin to green super foods & many more. Thanks


----------

